# Tầm quan trọng của phòng làm việc tại gia



## vyngantype (5/8/21)

Tầm quan trọng của phòng làm việc tại gia Ngày nay, khi xây dựng nhà ở, nhiều gia chủ đã chú ý đến phòng làm việc. Không gian này ngày càng thể hiện được tính năng ưu việt và tầm quan trọng, không kém các phòng chức năng cơ bản khác như phòng ngủ, khách, bếp... Phòng làm việc riêng tạo hiệu quả làm việc cao. Phòng có cửa sổ tốt nhất về hướng Bắc. Phòng làm việc dự án Stella 79 Võ Văn Kiệt giúp cho con người tập trung để đem lại kết quả làm việc hay học tập một cách tốt nhất. Chính vì thế, cần chú ý bố trí phòng tại nơi yên tĩnh, xa những khu vực chung như sảnh, phòng khách, phòng ăn. Phòng làm việc nên có cửa sổ mở ra hướng yên tĩnh của ngôi nhà như mặt sau hoặc ở tầng trên cùng. Hướng lý tưởng nhất để đặt phòng làm việc là Bắc vì đây là hướng lấy sáng tự nhiên tốt, không bị nắng chiếu vào mùa hè, dự án Stella Võ Văn Kiệt lại đón được nhiều năng lượng mặt trời vào mùa đông. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ánh sáng tự nhiên chiếu vuông góc với hướng ngồi làm việc. Ánh sáng đèn chiếu trực tiếp vào bàn làm việc để hướng sự tập trung. Tuy nhiên, ánh sáng đèn vẫn là yếu tố không thể thiếu được trong phòng làm việc khi sử dụng vào buổi tối hoặc khi điều kiện ánh sáng tự nhiên không phù hợp. Không nên thiết kế nguồn ánh sáng từ nhiều phía, mà nên để hai nguồn chính là ánh sáng nền có cường độ chiếu sáng vửa phải, chung cho phòng, tốt nhất là bố trí đèn ở trên trần. Nguồn thứ hai là ánh sáng chiếu trực tiếp vào bàn làm việc, hướng sự tập trung của con người vào nơi được chiếu sáng. Bàn, ghế, tủ sách là ba thành phần không thể thiếu. Phòng làm việc tại nhà không cần nhiều đồ đạc nên chỉ khoảng 8 m2 là đủ để thiết kế một phòng. Đồ nội thất cơ bản thường bao gồm bàn, ghế, tủ sách. Kích thước bàn và tủ sách tuỳ thuộc vào diện tích phòng, khối lượng tài liệu và nhu cầu làm việc tại nhà của mỗi người. Tường, sàn, trần trong phòng chỉ nên thiết kế đơn giản, tránh sự phức tạp hay cầu kì làm giảm sự tập trung khi làm việc. Tường, trần, sàn thiết kế đơn giản giúp tập trung làm việc. Nếu có điều kiện, có thể bố trí thêm trong phòng cây xanh, một ít đồ trang trí, một đồ chơi đơn giản để giảm sự căng thẳng, hoặc một chiếc ghế thư giãn... Cây xanh, ghế thư giãn làm sinh động thêm phòng làm việc căn hộ Stella Võ Văn Kiệt. Hay thậm chí một chiếc giường đơn để chợp mắt.


----------

